# Abercrombie and Fitch marketing padded tops to young girls



## Darla (Mar 28, 2011)

This is kind of sick.   I always thought Abercrombie was the most pretentious and overpriced store in the mall .  here is another good reason to hate them.

Abercrombie and Fitch marketing padded tops to young girls By Nina Mandell
DAILY NEWS STAFF WRITER

 




They might not even be in training bras yet, but for girls who shop at Abercrombie &amp; Fitch, it's never too early for a padded swimsuit.

The often controversial clothing company drew fire from parents after it began marketing padded bikini tops in its latest swimsuit line at abercrombie kids, the company's shop for boys and girls.

For those who aren't ready to be sporting breasts before puberty, the clothing store also offers lightly lined swimsuit tops.

But the multiple options aren't pacifying critics who say the company is pushing kids to grow up too quickly.

"You should be ashamed!" one commenter wrote on the company's website. "Remove the suits from the stores!"

"Shame on you for sexualizing small children," another added. "In a world where parents work hard to keep their children safe, you go and make little girls look like they have breasts? Perverts."

The tops were originally marketed as "push up triangle" until bloggers began slamming them earlier this week, Racked.com pointed out.

While the company may be ducking fire for its latest questionably marketed clothing, over sexualizing tweens is not new ground for Abercrombie, which stirred up controversy when it started selling thongs to pint sized customers in 2002.

Last year, Primark, a major British clothing retailer sparked protests after it tried to market padded bikini tops for kids. It eventually pulled the tops after politicians, including British Prime Minister David Cameron, voiced concerns over the swimsuits.

Read more: http://www.nydailynews.com/lifestyle/fashion/2011/03/27/2011-03-27_padded_swimsuits_for_all_abercrombie_and_fitch_marketing_padded_tops_to_young_gi.html#ixzz1Hvw7mbis


----------



## StereoXGirl (Mar 28, 2011)

I kind of want to be outraged about them peddling push-up tops to children, but it's just so beyond ridiculous that it's hard not to laugh at the same time.


----------



## perlanga (Mar 28, 2011)

That company is so freakin ridiculous! The parents who buy those are either on crack or just plain dumb!


----------



## Amber204 (Mar 28, 2011)

It's funny how it's a double edged sword though, I mean as long as it's someone else kid it's alright by me but I will never let my girl wear any of the stuff I see these girls wearing today! I don't have a huge chest and sometimes like the padded bra's myself, and have since I was sixteen or so. I understand how it makes you feel insecure as a hormone enriched teen, I will also mention I always bought my own clothes since I was 12ish and still didn't dress the way girls do today. Now that I am older I could care less how big my breasts are my bf loves me for me but I do still have that one push up for the clubbin nights!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katana (Mar 29, 2011)

This is just another example of how depraved our society is becoming.


----------



## Maris Crane (Mar 29, 2011)

As sick as it is that Mike Jeffries (seriously, read the Salon interview with the guy... CREEPY.) and abercrombie are jumping on this oppurtunity, what's disgusting is that there must be a market for it. While I have no idea what the designers at large are thinking, the fact that there must - judging by the fact they're selling them - be parents willing to buy a padded swimsuit for their daughter is much more disturbing.


----------



## Darla (Mar 31, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *katana* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> This is just another example of how depraved our society is becoming.



It is the same world where we have little girls in pageants where they are trying to look like they are 18


----------



## DreamWarrior (Mar 31, 2011)

I have mixed feelings about this.

I wouldnt by this for my size 2 Toddler daughter, but I was a young developer growing up.  I had pointy nipples at the age of 7 and would have killed for a padded bra at this age.  Instead, the only thing available was a cotton thin bra that did nothing to hide the protusion under my tee shirts (all I wore at that age was tee shirts). 

So I was humiliated by the boys and girls in my class until all the other girls started catching up at the age of 12!  By then, I was already in a B cup in womans bra sizes (not children's bra sizes).

So, this could work either way - for the young girl who develops much earlier than most, its a great way to hide imperfections as you develop while makeing "them" look decent.  Or its sick for the mother and daughter that wants to pretend she's all grown up.

Ps. I developed very young, at 7 I had HUGE nipples, by 10 I had my period, and by 12 I looked like I was 16 with a waste, cury hips, and everything.  If I lived in another country, I probably would have been married off to the highest bidder and had my first kids before I entered middle school. :-(


----------



## Amber204 (Mar 31, 2011)

Well I figure my kid is going to wear a burlap sac as I won't approve of anything in the stores by the time she's that age!! A boy would be so much easier!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## llehsal (Mar 31, 2011)

This is just SICK!!  what really is their intention here?


----------



## reesesilverstar (Mar 31, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *katana* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> This is just another example of how depraved our society is becoming.


 Agreed!


----------

